# Rollercoaster!



## Mummytobe (May 5, 2018)

Hey!! 
Since my last post of my Little girl being born it’s been a bloody rollercoaster of a time... I had to spend a little extra time in hospital (dec) due to my little princess having a few issues but she’s now 5 month and we’ve settled into family life well.. we had a up and down Christmas... I had my little girl with me but my mum ended up in hospital.. then in March I married to my soul mate (and my little girls dad)!! What a stressful time! Never again will I organise something so big 3 months after a big life changing thing again! I literally planned and organised my wedding in 6 weeks! Haha. The day after my wedding I became ill and had DKA managed to self medicate this time and get myself better, but now my life has settled down my lovely diabetes is playing up- suffering from all sorts of crap because of it- seen my diabetic team last week and found her quite rude and abit ‘state the obvious’! Anybody else come across it aswel? I actually don’t feel comfortable seeing her again #nolongeramummytobe!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for the update, and well done for coping with everything you have had on your plate - especially with a little one to look after as well!

Sorry to hear you are not getting on well with your clinic  is there anyone else there you could see? Or somewhere else you can go?


----------

